# Romans 7



## Reformed 78 (Dec 1, 2016)

I recently had my theology upended by Sinclair Ferguson on the Identity of the wretched man in ROMANS 7.

Thankful for Godly men in the body of Christ with the gift to teach!

Some may be shocked to know that us Pastors don't have it all figured out either. We're still growing and learning!


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 1, 2016)

Dr. Ferguson is a great gift of our Father to His children.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 1, 2016)

Would you mind sharing the link?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 2, 2016)

Reagan, it's probably this -- or like it: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=3912815577


----------



## Reformed 78 (Dec 2, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Would you mind sharing the link?




https://www.monergism.com/series/exposition-romans-mp3-series-dr-sinclair-b-ferguson

This is where I listened to it...


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 2, 2016)

Excellent. Thank you both!


----------

